# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Flugzeu Crash auf Puket..

## Samuianer

...bahn abgekommen, oder diese, bei schlechtem Wetter verfehlt...

Wie "The Nation" berichtet ist am Samstag ein Flugzeug auf dem Flughafen von Puket, wegen schweren Regen, von der Landebahn abgekommen und in 2 Teile zerbrochen!

_"
A plane slides out of runway at Phuket airport, reportedly causing injuries and dead


A budget airline; One-to-Go, slid out of runway and crashed with trees in Phuket airport on Saturday.

Eye witnesses saw smoke from the ill-fated aircraft, MB 82.

Unconfirmed reports said the accident caused injuries and dead as the aircraft broke into two pieces.

The accident was said to be caused by slippery runway after heavy rains."_

Quelle:
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/brea...ewsid=30049139

Die "Bangkok Post" berichtet hierzu:

_"A passenger jet of One-To-Go Airline with 123 passengers and five crew members on board crashed on landing at Phuket Airport in southern Thailand at about 4pm today.
Airport officials and rescue workers are still working to help the victims from the plane which caught fire after it crashlanded and skidded off the runway.
Casualties are still accounted for."_

Quelle:
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_..._previous.php#

----------


## odd

Fuer das, dass es bereits gestern sich ereignete, wenig wichtige Inputs beider Zeitungen.

----------


## Samuianer

Das ist komischer weise unklar ob es gestern oder Heute war !

Weisst du Genaueres?

Den Berichten zufolge war es wohl Heute vor Minuten..

_"Report: Plane Crashes in Thailand

Posted: 13 minutes ago

BANGKOK, Thailand — An airplane crashed and broke in two as it attempted to land at the Phuket airport in southern Thailand on Sunday, Chaisak Angsuwan, director general of the Air Transport Authority of Thailand, told a local television station.

He said it was unclear if passengers were killed or injured. It wasn't immediately known how many passengers were on board.

Angsuwan told TITV that there was heavy rain when flight OG269 of Orient Thai Airways traveling from Bangkok to Phuket attempted to make a landing.

"The visibility was poor as the pilot attempted to land. He decided to make a go-around but the plane lost balance and crashed. It was torn into two parts," he said."_

----------


## Dieter

Spiegel online berichtet von ueber 60 Toten.

----------


## Joseph

Eine Meldung von 17.26 Uhr Ortszeit von Thairath besagt, es sei heute um 16.00 geschehen. 
Es handle sich um den One-two-go-Flug OG/OX269 von Bangkok nach Phuket, Abflug 14.30 Bkk, planmäßige Ankunft Phuket 15.50 Uhr. Im Flugzeug waren 128 Personen, darunter 5 Personen "personal".
Thairath sagt (um 17.26) es sei noch nichts über Tote/Verletzte bekannt, aber es sei ein Feuer ausgebrochen...

Joseph

----------


## odd

Spiegel mausert sich immer mehr zum Bildnachfolger.

Ja es war wohl heute, habe jetzt Ch 7 live laufen. Wieviel Tote es gab ist bis dato noch nicht bekannt.

Edit: Die Maschine schaut uebel aus, wundert mich, dass ueberhaupt Leute (z.Zt. 25)lebend geborgen werden konnten. 50 Tote wurden bisher bestaetigt.

----------


## Joseph

Daily News berichtet jetzt, es seien bisher 25 Tote geborgen worden, dazu 20 Verletzte.

Joseph

----------


## Samuianer

Mit Freund, der Exe-Chef auf Puket's Flughafen ist soeben gesprochen... der Flieger ist vor 2 Stunden bei schweren Wtter gecrasht!

Live auf Kanal 7 (Thailand)

----------


## Joseph

Dailynews spricht jetzt von 90% Toten. 
56 Reisende seien Ausländer gewesen....
Das Flugzeug sei in 2 Teile zerbrochen...

Kann leider nicht weiterdie Thaizeitungen lesen und hier berichten, weil ich dringend weg muss...

Joseph

----------

Horror-Crash in Phuket 

16.09.2007 | 14:00:12 

PHUKET – Heftiger Regen und schlechte Sicht – bei der Landung kommt es zum Drama: Die Maschine gerät aus dem Gleichgewicht und wird in zwei Teile gerissen. Bis zu 100 Menschen verlieren ihr Leben. 


Das Flugzeug der thailändischen Gesellschaft Orient Thai Airways befand sich auf dem Weg ins Ferienparadies Phuket. An Bord waren 123 Passagiere, die meisten von ihnen ausländische Touristen. Heftiger Regen prasselte nieder, die Sicht war praktisch gleich null, wie Chaisak Angsuwan, Generaldirektor der thailändischen Luftverkehrsbehörde, gegenüber dem Fernsehsender TITV mitteilte.

Als der Pilot auf der Rollbahn aufsetzen wollte, passierte es: Die Maschine gerät aus dem Gleichgewicht, sie wird in zwei Hälften zerrissen, das Unglück fordert bis zu 100 Menschenleben. (AP/zeb)


http://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/flugze ... eben-71511

----------

War nicht vor Jahren mal die selbe Situation auf Ko Samui ? Schlechtes Wetter - aber man wollte um's z'verrecken die Touristen termingerecht abliefern ?

----------

..nee ich glaub in Surat Thani war damals der Absturz.

----------


## Samuianer

1990 Oktober Samui, 20xx in Surat .... derSamui Flieger nach abgebrochenen Landemanoever bei schlechtesten Landebedingungen abgeschmiert.

Surat: Auch Oktober oder spaeter (Regenzeit) Thai-Air Airbus Crashlanding bei schlechten Landbedingungen 2 km zu frueh runter....

komischerweise laesst sich im Internet da schlecht schnell was finden..der Surat Crash war hoechst kontrovers - Jahre spaeter wollte man Airbus den schwarzen Peter zuschieben...das sin einfach schlechte Flugzeuge...  ::

----------

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen. Wir alle sind sterblich. Leider wissen wir es nicht wann es uns treffen wird. Nichts ist vollkommen, keine Technik, kein Mensch.

----------


## big_cloud

Liste der Verletzten und der verschiedenen Klinken

----------

Habe es gerade in der Taugesschau gesehen (oh Wunder, das Thailand da mal stattfindet) ganz egal wann es nun genau geschehen ist , es ist tragisch, Normalerweise gehen mir Flufzeugabstürze am A.. vorbei, weil shit happens.

Aber das Ereignis hat mich wirklich berührt! Kann nicht begründen, weshalb!

----------


## odd

Letztendlich wurden 42 Ueberlebende geborgen. Die meisten von ihnen Touristen. Einige befinden sich noch in Lebensgefahr.

@Phommel 1998 geriet ein A310 bei Surat Thani aufgrund eines Regensturms beim 3. Landeversuch ausser Kontrolle. Ein Grund war, das Ausschalten des Landeskontrollsystem.

----------


## Samuianer

abmontiert odd, wegen Bauarbeiten wurde die ILS (Internal Landing Sytsem) eine Art Antenne, die sich am Ende der Landebahn befindet und ein Signal an den Bordcomputer sendet.

Airbus landet ausschliesslich mit diesem System, da es abmontiert war und (angeblich) KEINE Nachricht an die Flugsicherung (Tower) wietergeleitet wurde kam es zu der Crash Landung.

Mysterioes ist an der Geschichte ist, das erst der Pilot ueberlebt hatte, dann hiess es er haette nicht ueberlebt!

----------


## odd

Ausschalten oder abomontiert, manchmal nur ein Uebersetzungsfehler.
Mysterioes? Gibt es in Thailand genuegend Faelle in denen eine "Hauptfigur" kurz danach ploetzlich ums Leben kam.

Ach ja lt. Nation sollen 50 touristen das Unglueck nicht ueberlebt haben.

----------


## Hua Hin

17.09.2007 - 09:28 Uhr 
FTD: Black Box aus Unglücksmaschine geborgen 
Nach dem Flugzeugunglück mit mindestens 90 Toten auf der thailändischen Ferieninsel Phuket haben die Behörden den Flugschreiber sichergestellt. Die Black Box soll zur Auswertung in die USA gebracht werden.

"Wir werden dann hoffentlich in ein paar Wochen die Ursache des Unglücks kennen", sagte der thailändische Verkehrsminister Theera Haocharoen am Montag. Die Zeitung "Bangkok Post" berichtete unter Berufung auf die Flugsicherung, der Pilot hätte dem Kontrollturm kurz vor der Katastrophe mitgeteilt, dass er die Landung abbreche, weil er nichts mehr sehen könne. Damit konzentrierten sich die Ermittlungen auf die Wetterbedingungen zum Zeitpunkt des Landeanflugs. Überlebende hatten von sintflutartigen Regenfällen berichtet. 

Vier Deutsche gerettet 

Der Pilot hatte am Sonntagnachmittag vergeblich versucht, das sich im Landeanflug befindliche Flugzeug der Billigfluglinie One-Two-Go wieder hochzuziehen. Dabei verlor er die Kontrolle über die Maschine. Das Flugzeug mit 130 Menschen an Bord schoss daraufhin über die Landebahn hinaus, raste in einen Erdwall, zerbrach und fing sofort Feuer. 

Aus dem brennenden Wrack retteten sich 40 Menschen, darunter vier Deutsche. Viele Passagiere erlitten nach Angaben von Krankenhäusern schwere Verbrennungen. Auch die beiden Piloten kamen ums Leben. Unter den Passagieren waren neben Thailändern auch Briten, Iren, Iraner, Australier, Schweden und Niederländer. Im Internet wurden Listen mit den Namen Überlebender veröffentlicht. Ein deutscher Diplomat ist nach Angaben der Botschaft in Bangkok vor Ort. 

Hilfe für die Überlebenden 

Es war das erste Unglück der Linie One-Two-Go, einer erst vor wenigen Jahren gegründeten Tochter der thailändischen Fluggesellschaft Orient Thai Airlines. Orient-Thai-Chef Udom Tantiprasongchai äußerte tiefes Bedauern und versprach Hilfe für die Angehörigen. Seit der Deregulierung der Luftfahrt sind in Südostasien Dutzende Fluggesellschaften entstanden, die vor allem populäre Kurzstrecken bedienen. Die verunglückte Maschine kam aus Bangkok. 

(c) FTD

----------


## odd

Nun der Alltag beginnt langsam wieder. Der Flughafen wurde fuer den taeglichen Flugverkehr wieder freigegeben. Es wurden bis auf 4 Passagiere alle Personen geborgen/gerettet.

In anderen Foren gab es schon Mutaeusserungen ueber die Airline, dass sie nur das Billigste verwenden.
Das Fluggeraet (23 Jahre) zu alt, oder der Pilot (56 j. aus Indonesien) zu unerfahren, da aus einem Billigland.

Hier zu spekulieren ist unnoetig. Abwarten bis der Flugschreiber ausgewertet ist.

----------


## Dieter

> Spiegel mausert sich immer mehr zum Bildnachfolger.


Wie kommste da drauf??

----------


## odd

> Zitat von odd
> 
> Spiegel mausert sich immer mehr zum Bildnachfolger.
> 
> 
> Wie kommste da drauf??


Ganz einfach. Saemtliche thail. Nachrichtensender berichteten ueber Passagierbergungen und dass es Tote gegeben hat.

Spiegel nannte schon eine Zahl. Woher?

----------


## Dieter

Die beriefen sich auf Aussagen des Gouverneurs von Phuket.

----------

Die Zahl der Toten dürfte voerst leider mit Vorsicht zu geniessen sein. Zumal damit leider gerechnet werden muss, dass die Vermissten und in Lebensgefahr Befindente noch hinzu addiert werden müssen.

----------


## odd

Aha Gouverneur. Mich wundert nur, dass die nationalen Nachrichtensender nichts davon wussten.

Aber Zeitungsmeldungen sind sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Heute Vormittag gab es seitens Bangkok Post folgende Mitteilung. Ca. die Haelfte der Passagiere waren Auslaender. 50 wurden Tot geborgen und 31 wurden verletzt. Also 81 Auslaender.

----------


## Hua Hin

Quelle: AOL und WELT-Online

"Gestank von Kerosin und verbranntem Fleisch"

Mindestens 90 Menschen starben beim Flugzeugunglück in Thailand. Unser Reporter traf Überlebende und Menschen, die der Katastrophe durch Glück entgangen sind. Eine Kanadierin berichtet von einem Mann, ohne den es wohl keine Überlebenden geben würde.

Markus "Mex" Fischer, Grazer und seit Jahren auf Phuket ansässig, fuhr am Sonntag zu Phukets Flughafen, um seinen Freund abzuholen: Wolfgang Ranner, 37, aus dem österreichischen Katzenberg, der zum Urlaub eintraf. Fischer, 36, musste sich beeilen. Ranner war auf die Billigfluglinie One-Two-Go gebucht gewesen, die um 15.35 Uhr Ortszeit in Phuket zur Landung ansetzen sollte. Ranner hatte jedoch eine Maschine eher erwischt. "Wir waren noch am Flughafen, als die Maschine abstürzte, auf der Wolfgang erst gebucht war", sagte Fischer WELT ONLINE. "Wir zögerten keine Sekunde und gingen sofort helfen. Das Gelände wurde sogleich großräumig abgesperrt." Doch das habe die beiden nicht daran gehindert, durch die Absperrungen zu Fuß zur Absturzstelle vorzudringen.Als sie die brennende Unglücksmaschine erreichten, seien Rettungskräfte bereits im Einsatz gewesen, Verletzte wurden abtransportiert. "Es herrschte ein fürchterlicher Gestank von Kerosin, verkohltem Plastik und verbranntem Fleisch. Ein paar Opfer werden wohl nie identifiziert werden", sagt Fischer. "Da war nur noch ein Häufchen Pulver übrig."

Die wundersame Rettung
Heute gingen Fischer und Ranner ins Bangkok Phuket Hospital, wo auch die vier verletzten Deutschen und der Österreicher Marcel Squinobal aus dem Vorarlberg in Behandlung sind, die sich aus dem brennenden Wrack retten konnten.

Fischer und sein Gast wollten sich nach ihrem Zustand erkundigen. Doch niemand habe die Verletzten sehen können. Das Krankenhaus sei wie hermetisch abgeriegelt gewesen. "Die meisten stehen noch unter Schock", sagte Ralf Krewer, Marketingchef vom Mutterhaus des Krankenhauses, dem Bangkok Hospital in der Hauptstadt, zu WELT ONLINE.

Bereitwillig gab dann aber eine Kanadierin über ihre wundersame Rettung Auskunft. Die 23-jährige Millie Furlong hatte praktisch unverletzt überlebt. "Als die Maschine zum Landen ansetzte", erzählte Furlong, "wurden wir von einer starken Böe nach links geschlagen. Der Pilot versuchte noch durchzustarten, verlor aber die Kontrolle und die Maschine krachte ungebremst in eine Baumreihe. Sie zerbrach und fing Feuer."

Der Held aus der 24. Reihe
In der Wucht des Aufpralls seien die Sauerstoffmasken heruntergefallen. Dabei seien auch Staufächer für das Handgepäck abgebrochen. "Der ganze rechte Teil der Maschine stand in Flammen", erinnerte sich Furlong. "Doch es war total finster. Ich saß in der 23. Sitzreihe. Es gab so viel Rauch, ich konnte meine eigene Hand nicht mehr sehen. Leute wurden bewusstlos, alles brannte. Auch die Leute vor mir, sie brannten! Jemand versuchte verzweifelt, den Notausstieg nebenan zu öffnen. Er klemmte. Wäre nicht der Mann in der 24. Reihe hinter mir gewesen, wir wären alle tot. Er brach den Notausstieg auf."

Doch noch sei man nicht gerettet gewesen: "Die Notrutschen bliesen sich nicht auf. Wir mussten in die Tiefe springen. Einige brannten lichterloh. Und als sie sprangen, verletzten sie sich auch noch an den Beinen und am Rücken. Wir waren rund 20 Leute, die sich durch den Sprung in die Tiefe retten konnten. Viele lagen verletzt am Boden, manche brannten noch. Wir hofften, dass noch andere rausspringen würden. Es kam niemand mehr. Dieser Mann - er war ein Weißer, hatte braunes Haar -, er rettete uns alle. Er ist mein Held."

Keine Schuldzuweisungen
Auf die Frage, ob sie jemandem die Schuld an der Tragödie gebe, sagte Furlong: "So etwas kann passieren. Das war die Natur, dagegen hat man keine Macht. Gegen diese Art von Böen hätte wohl kein Pilot der Welt etwas ausrichten können", sagte Furlong

Über den verletzten Österreicher Squinobal brachte Fischer noch in Erfahrung, dass er glücklicherweise bloß leichte Prellungen, ein paar Schnittwunden und einen starren Nacken erlitten habe. In ein paar Tagen soll der 34-Jährige aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werden. Auch die vier jungen Deutschen seien nach Berichten wie durch ein Wunder bloß leicht verletzt. Die Frau und die drei Männer im Alter von 24 bis 36 Jahren sollen sich mit leichten Kopfverletzungen in einem Hospital in Phuket befinden.

Fischer werde sich in Zukunft jedoch zweimal überlegen, sagt er, ob er seinen Freund Wolfgang wieder einlädt. "Als Wolfgang das erste Mal kam, gab's einen Motorradunfall. Beim zweiten Mal die Tsunami-Katastrophe. Jetzt dieses Flugzeugunglück. Wenn immer wir zusammen sind, passiert etwas."

----------


## odd

Hier ein Bericht der nicht nur auf Senstion aufgebaut ist.

Aero

----------


## Dieter

Nach neuesten Berichten war das ganze ein klarer Pilotenfehler. Dieser setzte trotz ausdruecklicher Warnung des Towers zur Landung an und verlor wegen Scherwinden die Kontrolle.

----------

Notiz schließen
18.09.07, 08:46  |  Artikel merkenMein FOCUSMister Wong
Google Bookmarks
Furl
del.icio.usschließen Flugzeug-Katastrophe
Pilot landete trotz gefährlicher Winde
Der Pilot der thailändischen Unglücksmaschine von Phuket hat trotz einer Warnung vor gefährlichen Windverhältnissen eine Landung versucht. Bei dem Unfall kamen 89 Menschen ums Leben.

Der indonesische Pilot der Unglücksmaschine Arief Mulyadi
   Bereits zwei kurz zuvor gelandete Piloten hätten von einem starken Wechsel der Windgeschwindigkeiten und Windrichtungen berichtet, sagte ein Sprecher der Flugsicherung Aerothai am Dienstag. Der Pilot habe von den schwierigen Bedingungen gewusst, denn er sei auf der gleichen Funkfrequenz wie seine beiden Kollegen gewesen. Zudem habe ihn der Tower wiederholt darüber informiert. Zum Abbruch der Landung habe die Flugsicherung nicht geraten. Dies geschehe nur, wenn die Landebahn nicht frei oder die Sicht zu schlecht sei.



Der Pilot war zwar gewarnt aber keiner hat gesagt, er solle nicht landen!

----------


## odd

Ist alles recht schoen und gut das Unglueck auf den Piloten zu schieben.

Hier ein Ausdruck aus den 20 Minuten


```
Trotz der Warnung habe sich der indonesische Pilot Areef Mulyadi zur Landung entschlossen, sagte am Montagabend der Leiter der thailändischen Luftverkehrsbehörde, Chaisak Ungsuwan.
```

Demnach wurde er vor den Scherenwinden gewarnt, doch keiner erteilte Landeverbot. Jetzt von Pilotenfehler zu sprechen, halte ich fuer unangebracht. Das gleiche Malheur haette die Maschinen zuvor treffen koennen, die aber anscheinend Glueck hatten.

Es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass saemtliche Flugunfaelle auf Grund der widrigen  Wetterverhaeltnisse sich ereigneten. 

Nur was ist zu tun?  ::

----------

...unter welchem Druck wohl die Piloten stehen von so Billigfliegern ?

----------


## Samuianer

Pech!

...wie bei der Tsunami, konnte auch keine Schuldiger gefunden werden!

----------

> Pech!
> 
> ...wie bei der Tsunami, konnte auch keine Schuldiger gefunden werden!


.... es soll ja auch keiner das Gesicht verlieren. Zudem wurde gestern noch geweint - heute interessiert wieder mehr ob das Som Tam arroi ist.

----------

Hier ist ein Filmdokument online gestellt wurden. Da sich die Überlebenden schon zu sammeln beginnen, muss es einige Zeit nach dem Crash aufgenommen sein.

Und nun kommt die Frage: Kann jemand Ambulanz oder Feuerwehr erkennen ?

----------


## Dieter

> Der Pilot war zwar gewarnt aber keiner hat gesagt, er solle nicht landen!


Das ist nichts ungewoehnliches. Es liegt dann am Piloten, wie er entscheidet.

----------


## guenny

Und die Toten sollen pro Nase mit 100.000 THB entschädigt sprich abgegolten werden.

----------

Dass ein Toter in Thailand billiger ist als ein Verletzter, weis man ja.

----------


## odd

Weiss nicht vielleicht liege ich daneben. Aber die 100.000 stammen direkt von 1-2-go, von der Versicherung (war glaub ich 300 Mio $/Unfall) koennen die Geschaedigten mehr erwarten.

----------

Zwischen erwarten und bekommen ist ein Unterschied........mal lieber nicht mehr dazu schreibe.

----------


## odd

Bekommen hatte ich (noch) nicht geschrieben. Aber mit den 100.000 bht alleine werden die Gesamtkosten nicht gedeckt.

Bin aus dem IATA Geschaeft schon ewig raus, gibt aber auch ein Gesetz an das sich die Fluggesellschaft/Versicherung halten muessen.

----------


## schiene

In den Nachrichten bringen sie gerade das der Fehler wahrscheinlich beim Piloten lag!Er habe nicht auf die Anweisungen der Fluglotsen reagiert.

----------


## odd

Hast Du weitere Details, Schiene?

Der Airlinechef verteidigt seinen ehemaligen Piloten, was auch zu erwarten war. 

Bangkok Post

und hier noch ein Bericht zur Versicherung, da anfangs die Rede war, dass das Flugzeug nicht versichert gewesen sei



Insurance

----------

Damit wäre das Gesicht mal wieder gerettet. Der Pilot war ja schliesslich ein Indonesier........... die Frage warum es so lange dauerte bis Löschtrupps und Ambulanz vor Ort waren wird wohl noch kreativ beantwortet werden oder gar nicht.

----------


## odd

> die Frage warum es so lange dauerte bis Löschtrupps und Ambulanz vor Ort waren wird wohl noch kreativ beantwortet werden oder gar nicht.


Alles ein wenig Sensationsberichte. Die einzige negative Schlagzeile, welche ich teile war die, dass der Pilot den Passagieren nichts von einer evtl. unruhigen Landung sagte.

Gipfel der Berichterstattung war die Aussage des Deutschen, dass bei der Flucht aus den Flammen kein Bordpersonal ihm zur Seite stand. 


> Wir haben uns selbst gerettet, da war kein Personal


Wie lange die Rettungskraefte benoetigten am Ungluecksort  zu sein, konnte bisher nirgends entnommen werden. Aber lt. einzelnen Aussagen dauerte es einige Minuten.

----------

Odd 

Schau dir doch mal den Link an, welcher auf ein Clip führt, welcher ein Überlebender einige Minuten nach dem Crash aufgenommen hat. Von Rettungstrupps ist da noch nicht mal in weiter Ferne etwas zu sehen.

----------


## schiene

> Hast Du weitere Details, Schiene?
> 
> Der Airlinechef verteidigt seinen ehemaligen Piloten, was auch zu erwarten war. 
> 
> Bangkok Post
> 
> und hier noch ein Bericht zur Versicherung, da anfangs die Rede war, dass das Flugzeug nicht versichert gewesen sei
> 
> 
> ...


Nein,es wurde nur so auf NTV in den Nachrichten diese Nacht gesagt.

----------

Link 1

Link 2


Gegen Ende des Link 2 sieht man wie ein Löschfahrzeug da steht und ein Weiteres eben beim Wrack ankommt.

Achtet euch mal wie lichterloh die Maschine im Vergleich zum ersten Link brennt.


Solche Filmdokumente mögen für manche pietätlos sein, aber sie sind wichtige UNABHÄNIGE Augenzeugen.

----------


## odd

Ich meine die ganze Panikmacherei und jetzt bei diesem Unglueck im Vorfeld massig von Versaeumnisse zu reden.
Sei es, dass kein Bordpersonal half die Notausgaenge zu oeffnen. (evtl. war das Personal nicht mehr in der Lage.) Aber einmal druff hauen.

Im Vorfeld den Piloten schon fuer das Unglueck zu verurteilen. Es starten und landen x Flugzeuge bei aehnlichen Wetterverhaeltnissen und gluecklicher Weise unfallfrei. Waere die 1-2-go Maschine unbeschadet gelandet und einer nachfolgenden Maschine das Malheur passiert, wuerde auf diesen Piloten rumgetrampelt.

Ueber zu langsames Rettungspersonal hatte ich zuvor nichts in den Medien gelesen, offensichtlich nur Panik mache.

Leider sind die Wetterverhaeltnisse in Thailand teilweise sehr verherrend und das Vernuenftigste, um solche Unfaelle zu vermeiden waere in diesen Zeitraum den Flughafen zu schliessen, wie schon auf Samui geschehen.

----------

Geht doch hier gar nicht um Panikmacherei.

Es soll 15 Minuten gedauert haben bis die erste Feuerwehr vor Ort war. Dies ist zwar unbestättigt, aber wenn man sich die beiden Ckips anschaut durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen.

Windgeschwindigkeiten bis zu 30 Knoten. Wieso wird da vom Tower aus kein Landeverbot erteilt? Werkelte da mal wieder die alte Weisheit up to you? So ist man auf alle Fälle fein raus, wenn es schief geht. 

Auch dies hat nichts mit Panikmache zu tun, sondern ist einfach mal das Ganze ohne Plüschfarben betrachtet.

Aber was solls. Bis zur Hochsaison ist noch Zeit und der drückende Sack lösst dann eh eine temporäre Demenz aus. Und alles geht weiter wie gehabt.

----------

...wir reden hier ja schliesslich nicht über eine Pampasprovinzpiste, sondern über einen Internationalen Aiport auf welchem pro Jahr rund 3 Mio Fluggäste abgefertigt werden. Aufgeteilt auf zehn 10 Fluggesellschaften und rund 27'000 Flügen sowie 12'000 Tonnen Cargo umschlag.

----------


## Samuianer

~120 landungen taeglich!

trotzdem, sowas kommt schon mal vor.. wenn auch meist an Orten wie Costa Rica, Teneriffe, Warschau, Bangalore, Java... wo war das eigentlich wo der Airbus in den Erdhuegel gerauscht ist...? War das nicht FRA?

----------


## schiene

In der Nation schreiben sie was von 130-150000 Dollar entschädigung pro Toten.


Airline seeks to boost insurance pay-out for victims of air crash
Embattled budget airline One-Two-Go is negotiating to raise the compensation payment to families of passengers killed in the Phuket plane crash from the initially agreed US$130,000 (Bt4.5 million) to $150,000. Published on September 20, 2007


Chief executive officer Khajit Hapnanont said: "Although the insurer initially agreed to pay $130,000 for each victim, we're not quite satisfied with the figure. We are negotiating to raise the compensation as high as possible. 


"The insurers are sympathetic and on the discussion table are statistics from previous accidents like the one in Surat Thani. Then, each victim received $100,000 and the rate should be higher now."


A Thai Airways Interna-tional flight crash-landed in Surat Thani nine years ago, killing a number of passengers.


One-Two-Go chairman Udom Tantiprasongchai insisted that all victims would be covered. While injured passengers' medical bills would be taken care of, the company would also consider additional compensation on a case-by-case basis. 


"Every-body is concerned what One-Two-Go will do to restore confidence, but my priority now is to take care of the victims. If I have to sell everything to pay for this, I will," Udom said.


The initial compensation figures were released yesterday after a meeting between Khajit, Transport Minister Theera Haocharoen, Deputy Transport Minister Sansern Wongcha-um, Transport Ministry permanent secretary Chaisawat Kitti-pornpaibul and Civil Aviation Department director-general Chaisak Angsuwan. 


Theera said at a press conference that the compensation figure was a result of One-Two-Go's negotiations with the insurer. He noted that for injured passengers, the airline would initially handle compensation for all medical bills as well as expenses that their relatives shouldered while travelling to Phuket. 


Dow Jones Newswires reported from Frankfurt that reinsurance company Munich Re AG said the plane crash would result in a damage claim for the reinsurer, but that it was too early to give a precise estimate. 


"In general, our exposure to such claims amounts to several millions of euros," a Munich Re spokesman said, adding that Munich Re expects the claim "to be fully within our budget for such damage claims".


Estimates for potential damage claims of reinsurer Hannover Re and primary insurer Allianz SE related to the plane crash were not yet available. 


Khajit insisted that the condition of the airline's fleet and pilots was 100 per cent ready. He noted that although the crashed aircraft had been in service for more than 20 years, it had been regularly maintained. Pilots also received ample rest between flights, as required. 


At present, One-Two-Go operates seven aircraft. 



Watcharapong Thongrung 


 The Nation 
Quelle:
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2007/09 ... 049612.php

----------

> ~120 landungen taeglich!
> 
> trotzdem, sowas kommt schon mal vor.. wenn auch meist an Orten wie Costa Rica, Teneriffe, Warschau, Bangalore, Java... wo war das eigentlich wo der Airbus in den Erdhuegel gerauscht ist...? War das nicht FRA?


Es geht ja gar nicht drumm, dass etwas passieren kann, sondern wie etwas passiert ist und wie reagiert wurde.

Was du da machst ist einfach runterspielen. Und alles wird so weitergehen, wenn man dies macht. Das nix aus früheren Vorfällen gelernt wurde, scheint ja nahezu offensichtlich. Es zählt weiterhin nur die Kohle.

Gerade von dir Samuianer hätte ich gedacht, dass da mehr zu kommt. Okay du arbeitest im Tourismus - da muss man halt Sonnenschein vermitteln - auch wenn der örtliche Bauer gerade die jauche auf's Feld spritzt.

----------

Schiene........... 

Liest sich gut an.....warten wir mal ab, wie es dann wirklich kommt.

----------


## Samuianer

> ....Gerade von dir Samuianer hätte ich gedacht, dass da mehr zu kommt. Okay du arbeitest im Tourismus - da muss man halt Sonnenschein vermitteln - auch wenn der örtliche Bauer gerade die jauche auf's Feld spritzt.


Jauche gehoert auch dazu oder ist bei dir alles mit Lavendel-Duft parfuemiert?

Komm nicht immer mit dem "Du bist ja im Tourismus taetig... das erklaert Alles!"

ich will weder "was runterspielen" noch "beschoenigen", nur ist Mensch im Fall von heftigen ganz ploetzlich auftretenden Windboeen - Scherwinde - wo Puket's Airport "beruehmt und beruechtigt" fuer ist, machtlos!

Ich meine Mensch sollte vesuchen da mal etwas objektiv zu sein und a.) nicht gleich auf Hexenjagd gehen und Schuldige suchen, oder b.) dem Wahn verfallen und sagen: "Ahh... seht ihr die Schlampen, ich habs doch gewusst, das musste ja mal kommen!"

Der Pilot hat sich auf seine Erfahrungen und sein Koennen und natuerlich auch auf das Material verlassen - und moeglicherweise einen boesen Entscheidungsfehler begangen - nur das macht das Unglueck auch nicht wieder rueckgaengig, schon gar keine Anschuldigungen oder Mutmassungen!

S.H.I.T. happens und (leider) unausweichlich, immer wieder -  das letzte die Luftfahrt betreffende Unglueck auf Puket geschah 1988!

Mensch sollte nicht gleich immer mit Finger zeigen...19 Jahre sind da jaehrlich um die 30.000 - 40.000 Fluege HEIL angekommen!

Heute heisst es in der Presse das nicht mal das Fahrwerk ausgefahren war, Ueberlebende und Augenzeugen berichten das die Maschine beim Landeanflug ploetzlich von einer heftigen Boe in den Berg 'gedrueckt' wurde. Ist halt tatsache das die Landung einer der kritischsten Momente in der Fliegerei darstellt.

Bin auch schon Fluggast auf dem Puket Flughafen gewesen und Nix Ungewoehnliches - etwas aussergewoehnlich ist wohl das Gefaelle der Start-und Landebahn, aber es gibt eine Lizenz und internationale Airlines fliegen diesen Hafen an - also...was waere wenns 'n Airbus von LTU erwischt haette?

----------


## odd

Dauert wohl noch laenger, den Flugschreiber auszuwerten.

Jetzt aber eine neue Geschichte.

Guckst Du hier Aero

Die versuchen doch aus jedem Unglueck weiteres Kapital zu erpressen  ::  

Neu (fuer mich) allerdings, dass 3 Warngeraete im Flugzeug selbst defekt gewesen sein sollten  ::  , dachte vorher am Flughafen.

----------


## Joseph

Ich sprach gerade mit der Schwester meiner thailändischen  (Stief)Mutter. Sie 
ist mit ihrem Mann am Wochenende mit Thai Inter von Bkk nach Phuket geflogen. Wegen schlechtehn Wetters im Süden (sehr starker Regen und Scherwinde) konnte der Pilot nicht landen, er hat große Schleifen über Trang, Krabi und Pangga gezogen. Die Landung erfolgte dann 90 Minuten später...

Joseph

----------


## Joseph

Ups, sorry, doppelt! Habe ich 2mal gedrückt???

Joseph

----------

